# Wood Chip Weights????



## adronetree (Apr 19, 2012)

Guys I wanted to ask your opinions on the weight per cu yrd of some of the trees we chip.
I have always thought its between 600-1000lbs per cu yrd depending on the wood and depending how wet it is. The trees I'm wondering about would be Southern US trees.
Red Oak?
White Oak?
Water Oak?
Pine?
Poplar?

If anyone has a fairly accurate idea on these numbers post them if you dont mind. We don't sell our chips and don't pay to dump them so I've only weighed the truck with chips a few times.
Thanks


----------



## squad143 (Apr 19, 2012)

I usually estimate my chip weight at 500-550 lbs per cu.yard. Been fairly accurate for me.


----------



## adronetree (Apr 20, 2012)

*Hmm*



squad143 said:


> I usually estimate my chip weight at 500-550 lbs per cu.yard. Been fairly accurate for me.



Wow thats lighter than I have always thought. I see you're in Canada. I wonder how much difference there is between the Southeastern US trees and those of Canada on density and weight.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 20, 2012)

It's hard to get number for a lot of guys, we don't sell our chip either. I've never had a chance to weigh my truck full, and I've wondered if I was overweight sometimes. My bin is 10cubes, and my carry is 6,600lbs. I think I'm over with some species. We try not to fill up to the gills.

Different guys say different things. A friend of mine who contract chips all day long says he estimates 1,000lbs/cube, but thats mostly chipping aus hardwoods. 

Shaun


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Apr 21, 2012)

I know when you buy mulch from a mulch place, a pretty dry cubic yard of mulch ways about 700 lbs. I would imagine that fresh chips should weigh about the same. There is alot of air space in between them.


----------

